# Pack Goats playing with a bucket



## MadIdahoMan (May 30, 2011)

Not much of a story, but a video of my Alpine Pack Goat playing with a bucket I thought you would all enjoy. This made me laugh so much!
[youtube:21dg3863]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDKNToZCKVE[/youtube:21dg3863]


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

That's so cute! I remember when Cuzco was small enough to do that. =)


----------



## miloandcooper (Aug 2, 2012)

thats awesome, my goats love cardboard boxes and can spend hours butting it around with each other


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

when they are older. they can move buildings.
Seriously!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I looked out the window yesterday and a rather large dog house that Larry uses to get some shade was moving around the yard. Larry, Moe, Diego, and Pig were playing rugby with it, like in the middle of a scrum,

Needless to say, it is no longer suitable for shade.


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Goats are very good entertainment. We have dun watching ours all the time.


----------

